# Welches Echolot fürs Belly Boat/Schlauchboot



## whui (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich brauche eure Hilfe...

Ich suche ein Echolot fürs Belly Boat und Schlauchboot. Ausgeben mag ich dafür max. 200€. Zur Auswahl stehen bisher vier Geräte

Garmin Echo  150
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=&pID=85269

Garmin Echo 200
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=149&pID=85820

Eagle Cuda 300
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...agle/Eagle-Echolote/Eagle-CUDA-300--1992.html

Eagle FishEasy 245 DS

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...agle-Echolote/Eagle-FishEasy-245-DS--609.html

zu welchen dieser würdet ihr mir raten, oder lieber doch ein ganz anderes!? Am besten mit einfacher Begründung weil ich auf diesem Gebiet bisher echt wenig Ahnung habe.


Eine Wathose, hauptsächlich fürs Belly Boat suche ich auch noch, wollte dafür max. 150€ ausgeben. Wenn ihr da was gutes empfehlen könnt wäre das auch klasse.

Hab natürlich selber schon geschaut und diese hier endeckt..

DAM Steelpower premium Neopren Wathose
http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-STEELPOWER-P...71?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item53e6e49cb3

Bare Lightning Neopren Wathose 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wathose-Neopren-Wathose-/200614642469?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2eb5908325

Behr Wathose Red Carp
http://cgi.ebay.de/BEHR-Wathose-Red...38?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2eaf4f95ea

Schon im voraus vielen Dank für viele hilfreiche Antworten

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## l889 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot fürs Belly Boat/Schlauchboot*

Cuda 300 gibt's bei E-Pray für nen 60er... Akku kaufste bei Conrad nen 8Ah Gelakku. Geht auch für's Belly, da musste mal googeln, gibt nen paar kewle Anleitungen....

Gruß!


----------



## steffen1 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot fürs Belly Boat/Schlauchboot*

Hallo,
ich benutze ein echofish 400 von plastimo. Vorteil: die Batterien sind im Gerät, überall schnell einsetzbar bis 30m. Preis auch okay...

Gruß


----------



## Psycho_Cowboy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot fürs Belly Boat/Schlauchboot*



whui schrieb:


> Eagle Cuda 300
> http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...agle/Eagle-Echolote/Eagle-CUDA-300--1992.html
> 
> Eagle FishEasy 245 DS
> ...



wenn du schon Schlageter rausgesucht hast, dann ruf ihn doch gleich an und frag dort. Hab schon etlich mal dort angerufen weil ich vor und nach dem Kauf noch Fragen zu Einstellungen usw hatte. Da dauern Fachgespräche schon mal ne Weile  Aber es lohnt sich #6

ps. nein, ich bekomme keine Provision


----------

